# St Joe and Wobble Glo



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

3 for 3 today in a little over an hour. Every hook buried.


----------



## CulturedSavage (Mar 17, 2007)

JoJoGVSU23 said:


> I fish nothing but wobble-glo's for steelies with consistant success, I'm surprised to read people are using such large hooks. Personally I fish with a size 10. Murky water orange with gold flecking has been my most consistant producer, clear water I prefer pink/glow or white/pink dots.


Size 10 single hooks? or trebles?


----------



## live2fishdjs (Sep 9, 2003)

I would assume trebles in a size 10, but it's not me...

I have found more solid hook-ups and less lost fish with single hooks over the last couple years of using them exclusively.


----------



## JoJoGVSU23 (Feb 25, 2007)

i've been using trebles, havn't lost a fish yet this spring (knock on wood). I'll have to give singles a try though.


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

im heading over next weekend..(the 31st) what kind of crowds have been at berrien? im sure pretty busy but managable?


----------



## glnmiller (Jan 7, 2006)

Both wading and in boats, Berrien has not been too crowded lately, the river has been very high. It will be picking up though.


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

glnmiller said:


> Both wading and in boats, Berrien has not been too crowded lately, the river has been very high. It will be picking up though.


its never as bad as tippy but i was just checkin...i know its will be busy but thanks for the reports bud.


----------



## CulturedSavage (Mar 17, 2007)

Wading anglers were not bad today "the run looked somewhat crowded from where I was but I had the east side pretty much to myself" but good lord was there a lot of boats. Why is it one buys a boat and then comes and anchors to fish the same spots you can fish from shore? Just doesn't make sense to me. Water clarity wasn't to bad but was getting worse throughout the day. BY tomorrow it very well could be mud.


----------



## swmfdotcom (Aug 17, 2005)

live2fishdjs said:


> I would assume trebles in a size 10, but it's not me...
> 
> I have found more solid hook-ups and less lost fish with single hooks over the last couple years of using them exclusively.


----------



## Blaketrout (Feb 9, 2000)

> Why is it one buys a boat and then comes and anchors to fish the same spots you can fish from shore?


I always thought the same thing. If I had a boat over there I would be scouting out some new water/fish. Preferably away from the crowds.


----------



## ckandow (Mar 10, 2006)

The best place in the area to get them is at BJ Sports in Scottdale about 10 miles or so north of the dam on M-139.



dbkski said:


> Fished Berrien Springs near the dam and a little past the park. Nothing
> again. I talked to a shore fisherman who said I need to get Wobble Glos.
> He showed me his set-up. I went to Wal-Mart, Meijer, Sports Authority,
> Dick's, Ed Shirely, and Bass Pro with no luck. Where do you get these
> ...


----------



## dbkski (Mar 12, 2007)

O.K. Here is an update. Charter was on Friday (Bar-Lyn). We started out
down near the Sportsman's Club. Tried a couple of spots near the club but
came up empty. We then move up river about a mile and got into a bunch
of suckers and big catfish. We moved up river another mile and fished
behind a small island. BAM! Non stop action. I landed 2 Steelhead and my
Dad got a nice Brown. He also lost a monster Steelhead that repeatedly
jumped and then leapt into some logs. We broke the line trying to get him
out of there. A bunch more suckers and catfish then everything stopped.
We moved a few more times nearer Shamrock Park but came up empty.
Lots of fun and heard that it was a tough day for most people. On the
way home we stopped off at BJ's and got my supply of Wobble Glos. I
have my Sister's kids all week(Spring Break), and hope to hit the river
every other day. Thanks for the help.

P.S. Yes I brought 2 cameras but got so excited that I forgot to
take ANY pictures. 
32" Steelhead male
25" Steelhead female
24" Brown male


----------

